# SimplyNewt ~ Newts Walk With The Goats



## simplynewt (Nov 6, 2011)

I was going to use my BYH Page for this purpose but the more I thought about it, the more I like responces and you lack that ability with a BYH Page.

So I started this journey with the goats in the late summer of this year. I live in Central Alabama where the ground is hard with limestone and I am on 3.5 acres with a creek that runs down the whole length of my back yard. I am in my last semester of school in getting my Industrial Maintenance Technology Degree and this has been keeping me from doing the yard work needed to maintain 3.5 acres. This summer I have seen more snakes than usual and contribute this to the lack of keeping the brush knocked down along the creek. 

After some long consideration and lengthy discussions with the spousal unit, it was decided to purchase some goats and that would eliminate the brish around the creek and thus eliminating the snake population due to the lack of cover offered by the overgrown brush around the creek. So we set off to visit a local auction to purchase 2 pygmy goats as advised by the gentleman I am renting the land from who also has several goats he attends to. Pygmys are small and they will not be cumbersome in managing during the winter months.

Once we got to the auction, something I have never been to before, it took alot of time just to understand what in the world this guy was saying. I could only make out bits and pieces at first and after a while, finally got the hang of the auction. So much so that a Nubian came out and I tapped my wife and said watch this. The goats prior to this was going for $45 to $60 dollars so when the Nubian got up to $30 - I raised my card. The auctioneer pointed at me and acknowledged my bid. He did some more rambling and to my surprize, not another card went up. I kept saying "C'mon someone has to beat me!" To no avail, he yelled "SOLD" and pointed right at me. I looked at my wife and the best she could do is snicker.

This is the start of my walk.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 6, 2011)

lol, your gonna be lots of fun.


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 6, 2011)

We did not get back to the auction until a month later. They have it every 2nd and last Saturday of the month. When we finally got there, we browsed around looking specifically for Pygmy Goats and seen none. I asked asomeone who worked there if there was any Pygmy goats anywhere and he pointed out a doe with her two young kids right behind a door to the stall they were in. You had to get up on the fence to see them. I did and thought darn, I hope the wife doesnt see them...too late. She was looking over my shoulder.

Ohhhhh, I want both of them she exclaimed and to make a long story short, that what we got. I went there with full knowledge of what to expect from the auctioneer and I had better get those two baby goats or I was told to plan on sleeping out in the pen with the Nubian. I originally wanted only two goats and ended up with three. They all were roughly around 6 months old when I got them and I am blessed to have them (and my wife is happy). Here they are...








The Nubian we call Buttercup. The white pygmy we call Delilah and the Black Pygmy we call Caylee. 

And the walk continues.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness.  That Nubian is one boney looking goat!  Either that or the picture is just not very complimentary.   But it sounds like you are liking the walk.  Welcome to the Backyard!






  meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome to goats and BYH.

Hate to make you stop and ponder on your walk...but since your goats came from the sale barn, I would have a vet out / take them to the vet and have (at minimum) fecals ran to check for parasites, and shots for CD/T given (unless you're comfortable doing that).  They'll need a booster shot of the CD/T 3-4 wks later.  It prevents the most common goat killing diseases.  If the fecals show a heavy worm load they'll need dewormed and monitored for a while to see if the deworming worked, and if the fecals show heavy coccidia loads, they'll need treated for that, too.

I love goats and I want YOU to have as easy and wonderful a walk as possible.


----------



## elevan (Nov 6, 2011)

I second what Roll Farms has said.  They are lovely but you want healthy and lovely so that you can enjoy your walk    And sale barns aren't always known for the healthiest critters.

You said the one pygmy is black?  Is it the lighting in the picture or is it actually chocolate?  Just curious.


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 6, 2011)

The Nubian came from the Auction "wormy" so we started her on a wormer right away. I had heard that when you purchase animals from an auction that you should assume that they are "wormy" right away. When we got the pygs, we also got them on a wormer and now they are all doing fine and getting fat. They did a good job of eating up the brush around the creek (their intended purpose) and I am now looking forward to the winter months and what to feed them until spring. 

I called Caylee a Black goat but she just might be chocolate. She sure doesnt act as sweet as chocolate. Out of the three, she is the mischief maker. She wants to get into everything and try it out as a resting place. Case in point...






I had this chair set up around our new chicken run so we could watch the chickens and went into the house to get some refreshments. Upon returning, look at who is sitting in the Captains Chair!   So I grabbed a stump and sat down to a cold beverage and an excellent chicken show.


----------



## elevan (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh yeah that's a better pic...she's chocolate  


Here's some info on quarantine procedures for you:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-basic-health


> Quarantine procedure  preferred is 60 days isolation (30 days minimum)
> *testing during quarantine
> --OPP & CAE
> dont test if under 6 months of age  may get inaccurate results
> ...


And on Parasite Management:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-parasite-mgmt


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks elevan for the info. Will research it and proceed accordingly. Just wanted to get my foot in the door this evening and share some of my hard work and interest that I have aquired over the summer months. 

More of the walk to come. Thanks everyone for the warm welcome thus far.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 6, 2011)

She's chocolate?   Be careful not to expose her to too much heat or her horns will melt off.   She's probably so pushy because she's avoiding that overheating thing.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 6, 2011)

and welcome to the wonderful walk!

The Pygmys look really good! Your little herd is beautiful.  I second that the nubian looks boney... is she having troubles coming back from being wormy? If so, you can get some Omega-3 Lamb & Kid High Calorie liquid diet just to give her a good punch of nutrition to help her get back to prime.
Or is that just an old photo of her?


----------



## elevan (Nov 6, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> She's chocolate?   Be careful not to expose her to too much heat or her horns will melt off.   She's probably so pushy because she's avoiding that overheating thing.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 6, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> > She's chocolate?   Be careful not to expose her to too much heat or her horns will melt off.   She's probably so pushy because she's avoiding that overheating thing.


 X2!


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 6, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> and welcome to the wonderful walk!
> 
> The Pygmys look really good! Your little herd is beautiful.  I second that the nubian looks boney... is she having troubles coming back from being wormy? If so, you can get some Omega-3 Lamb & Kid High Calorie liquid diet just to give her a good punch of nutrition to help her get back to prime.
> Or is that just an old photo of her?


Yep, thats an old phot of her. Well since this past summer. Alittle over three months ago. She has since picked up the weight and her berries are nice and round and plentyful. 

The pygs came to me alot healthier but we started them on a wormer regimine anyway. We will continue with the wormer once a month from now on.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd give that Nubian her own personal supply of good alfalfa hay (thy pgmys don't need it, as they're prone to pudginess anyway) to help get her protein levels up.

She's a lovely doe.

I truly hope you enjoy your walk w/ goats.


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 6, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'd give that Nubian her own personal supply of good alfalfa hay


Well ... see... thats a problem right there because they go everywhere together. I am right now in the middle of trying to figure out how to get them to start eating the hay that I have placed before them and stop nagging me for the sweetfeed I unknowly got them hooked on several weeks ago. 

Another thing is that I am in Central Alabama and there is no good Alfalfa Hay to be found anywhere. The best I can do is get alfalfa cubes for horses at the local feed store and break it up for her but the others will soon budge their way into the feeding and before I know it, I will have a nice looking Nubian and some bloated Pygs.


----------



## elevan (Nov 6, 2011)

simplynewt said:
			
		

> We will continue with the wormer once a month from now on.


Read up on dewormer resistance please    Deworming once a month will lead to resistance and then you won't have any drugs that are worth anything when you have a problem.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 6, 2011)

simplynewt said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your local feed store carries cubes, they should also have pelleted alfalfa... ask to see if they carry or can order any.


----------



## elevan (Nov 6, 2011)

simplynewt said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They likely won't eat cubes.  If you can get pellets that would be better.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 6, 2011)

My girls eat cubes if I break them up.   

But he's right.  The pygs  (good nickname,) look like they do a LOT of nudging themselves in.  

You can tie them to separate feed bowls at dinnertime.  I have to do that sometimes with my three paddock mates.   Mama (36 inches) weighs 250 and is taller than Brownie (31 inches and 100 lbs) who is twice as tall as Houdini ( 14 inches tall and maybe 30 lbs)  so I have to kind of keep them separate at dinner time.  

Coastal hay or just a good grass hay should do the trick.   And regular minerals and probiotics for a while.  She will catch up eventually.   Sounds like she is doing great.  WE shall be waiting with baited breath for pictures!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 6, 2011)

It's a pain to have to seperate one to feed it, but you're going to probably have to eventually....she 'needs' more inputs than those other 2 do, being a dairy goat.  They'd probably do fine on hay alone.  
I dunno if you plan to breed her or if they're purely for pets, but if you're going to train her to milk, go ahead and build a stand and let her get on it daily to eat.  It doesn't take a doe long to eat a pan of feed (1-1.5 cup 2x a day should suffice, alf. pellets and goat feed combined).  You can cut back if she starts to get pudgy, but during the growth stage, if you want her to reach her potential, she'll need good input.

I feel your pain, I truly do.  I have a herd of FAT boer goats b/c they insist they need to eat like my dairy goats do.  
I eventually had to set up 'fat chick' and 'skinny girl' pens and feed seperately.  The fatties get hay only, the skinnies get all the good stuff.

I can't tie 40 or so goats seperately and feed them.  Only at feeding time, well...and hoof trimming time....do I regret having so many. 

I'm sorry if all this advice is buggering up your plan of sharing your walk.  We're really only trying to help....sometimes we want to help too much...


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 6, 2011)

I got some trailer ties at the feed store.  They are about 4 feet long with a snap hook on each end.  They are used for horses tied in a trailer and they are great for naughty goats who refuse to share at feeding time.  Just hook them to the collar and it stops a heck of a lot of fights.   Of course, when you have 40 goats it's a lot harder to use that method, but Newt only has the three.   The have a lot of other great uses too.  They make great leads for driveway dates with the bucks because they are very thick and sturdy and can be very quickly clipped to a fence and just as quickly unclipped.  (I have breeder bucks.) They are short enough for easy control.


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 7, 2011)

I haven't considered tying them up (the pygs) while the nubie eats but it seems like it might work. Problem is that I let them out in the morning before I go to work and all of them come out together and I dont have time to seperate them, feed them and then let them go about their buisness. 

I do appreciate all the input though as it gives me more insight on how to deal with them during feeding time.


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 8, 2011)

OK, time to start knocking off some of the questions on the list...

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?

I live in Central Alabama. I am not from here but a transplant. I moved here from Illinois where I lived for 6 years. God tired of the cold there and decided to move to Alabama where I have some relatives. I am originally from South Florida but as of late, I have come to find out that it is now a nice place to visit but would not want to live there anymore. 

The climate here in Bama is pretty easy if you will. It does not get too cold in the winter but temps can drop down to the teens on good days. We do get alittle snow from time to time. Last year we had a White Christmas which was awesome as it was the first one for me in quite some time.

The summers here can be really hot. We had a pretty mild summer here this year so I am expecting a terrible winter. It usually happens like that.

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?

I am currently married (Sorry Ladies) and have been for 11 years. We have no children together but I do have a daughter that lives in Illinois and a son that lives in South Carolina. To exoplain the latter would take way to long and I dont have that much time. At the house I have 1 wife, 2 pygmys, 1 Nubian, 4 Dominiques, 1 RIR, 2 Dogs (1 Golden), &  Cockitiel who can whistle the Andy Griffin Song.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 8, 2011)

I live in Texas. It's hot and dry most of the year and cold and dry the rest of the year.

It's just me.   I have two son's. One is married in PA with two children.  (a 3 year old son and a 1 year old daughter.)  Sounds like they are not going to be married much longer.  He's in the Navy and is a master diesel mechanic.  
My other son is single and a Marine.  He's an Air Control Electronics something or other.  (He works with Air traffic control equipment.)  He lives in Virginia.   
I have a daughter who lives Washington State.  She has three children.   A 13 year old son, an eight year old daughter and a 6 year old son.  I miss all my kids.  So as surrogates I have 5 goats.  (two does and 3 bucks.)  I also foster a little tiny buck and a Rhodesian Ridgeback rescue.  

I'm poor as the dirt here, and believe me there isn't much of that on this farm.  I live in one room, on a farm that is 320 feet by 1.5 miles as a tenant/helper.  My landlords have about 70 goats, 10 dogs and 9 cats.  He is a bit of a curmudgeon landlord and she is a very kind wife.  

My philosophy is "If you work your behind off.  You may not get anywhere but at least you won't get any lower than you were to begin with. And you will always remain pretty strong and fairly happy.  The animals always come first.  I am their shepard."   

My name is Sara.


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 9, 2011)

Well thanks you Sara for sharing that. I also believe in hard work, have been doing it for alot of my 47 years. What I dislike greatly is people who always want something for doing nothing. People who think they can skate through life without lifting a finger and think that the world owes them everything. I dont have much myself but what I have, I have worked very hard for. I currently go to school in the evening as I have for the past 4 years. I go to work full time and then attend college at night. I am in my last class of my last semester and it has me at school four nights a week. The semester ends in December and I will graduate with a degree in Industrial Maintenance Technology. 

I have been blessed with getting the goats and the hens as they keep me busy when I am not at school or at work. I used to be one who frequented bars at night and somewhat of a partyer but those days are long gone and I have found solitude in enjoying the fruits of my labor. Just this summer, I built an 8' x 40' deck on the back of my home that overlooks the creek that runs behind my house. I have built a goat pen complete with a house for them and purchased said goats and have cared for them. I have built a chicken coop complete with a run and have purchased hens to fill the coop. I have built fencing around the area that we park out vehicles in so the goats wont get ran over by soimeone coming or going onto our property. And just this past weekend, I cut down a 90' tree by myself and cut it up for firewood because I refuse to pay $190.00 for a cord of wood when I have a chainsaw and 100 acres of unused trees next to my place.

All of the above tasks that I have completed was the first time I have ever done these so it has been and always will be a learning experience for me and I would not want to have it any other way. When I rest my head at night, I can be rest assured that I have done a full days work and did it to the best of my ability without complaining about it or looking to someone else to do it for me. 

Heres a pic of the coop and run I have built...







And here is a more recent pic of my four legged girls...







I have a funnt feeling I will be posting more pics as soon as I am finished with school. Time to get off the soapbox. 

Thanks everyone for an ear and thanks again Sara for sharing your world.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow!  Nice job on the chicken coop.  You could probably keep 50 pound chickens IN that coop.  It looks pretty sturdy.  it will sure keep the critters out.   And the goats look in GREAT shape, including the Nubian.  She's really looking pretty darned good!   Congratulations in advance on your degree.   Would you like an obnoxious Boer goat?  She's up for grabs!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 9, 2011)

They all look beautifully conditioned! congrats on nursing them back to proper health 

Sara- Don't tell MrsDieselEngineer!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 9, 2011)

When you get a minute, make me one of those chicken runs, pls. n thx.

Love that nub doe.


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 10, 2011)

Sry Roll, the run was made with wood I aquired from work. They have alot of steel that comes in on wooden pallets that are 8' long and around 5' wide and I can get some from timeto time. I had to purchase some 2" x 4" for like the door but my purchases were minimal for the construction of it. I dont think it turned out to bad considering I have never built one before. Did you notice the cross I made into the door of the run? 

Well now the cat is out of the bag. Yes I am a practicing Christian. I have been truely blessed to have what I have and to ennjoy the fruits of my labor. 

The coop is only 4' x 4' and it houses 5 hens. Alittle to small if you ask someone who has raised chickens for a while but it is what it is and the feathered girls dont seem to mind too much. I do plan on expanding the run some but that will be a project for the Spring. I should start seeing some fresh eggs sometime in March.   I cant wait.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 10, 2011)

We(Livinwright Farm) are Christians also    It is so nice meeting others on here. Are you on Facebook? If so, what is your page, so we can like it?


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 10, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> We(Livinwright Farm) are Christians also    It is so nice meeting others on here. Are you on Facebook? If so, what is your page, so we can like it?


I am on Facebook but dont have a page for personal purposes. I play a game on there and have a Christian Group I created for that game. I have over 1100 friends on FB and would be happy to add another or as many as I meet here on BYH. Just pm me your name and I will send you a FR.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 10, 2011)

Salvage,  that's the best way to make a building.   Salvage saves a TON of money.   I have salvaged so much and built a whole barn out of it.   The place before the last one where I lived, was completely built of salvage materials.  It was the best built place I ever lived in.  

I wish I had some land of my own. I'd be building on it right now!


----------



## elevan (Nov 10, 2011)

My buck barn, large chicken coop, small chicken coop and some other projects were built with 85-90% salvaged materials.  I get so much more satisfaction from being able to re-purpose something.


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 10, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> My buck barn, large chicken coop, small chicken coop and some other projects were built with 85-90% salvaged materials.  I get so much more satisfaction from being able to re-purpose something.


Yep, I do to. And my wife likes it as does my wallet.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 10, 2011)

Newt said " I am a practicing Christian."

Me too!  I keep thinking if I practice long enough I'll get it right, but every day I prove myself wrong.  I dont have a Cross on my coop (Cross on my coop, hehehe, that makes me giggle!) but I have other reminders parked in various places.  Little things like that help, dont they?


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 11, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Newt said " I am a practicing Christian."
> 
> Me too!  I keep thinking if I practice long enough I'll get it right, but every day I prove myself wrong.  I dont have a Cross on my coop (Cross on my coop, hehehe, that makes me giggle!) but I have other reminders parked in various places.  Little things like that help, dont they?


They sure do Red. I try to incorperate alittle Christianity into everything I do. Not so much for people to see but just as a reminder for myself that I probably need to conduct myself alittle better than what I have been during the day. I always think I could do just alittle bit better.


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I spent the most part of this weekend working on a new site for myself. The site should be up and running soon. Before I started school, I had my own Christian website that I maintained and ran for several years. It was alot of fun and I had the opportunity to meet people from all over the world. Unfortunately when I started school, I had to give that up because it does take alot of time to put a site together and then update it and maintain it once it is finally online. Time that I did not have. 

Being that I am in my last class and graduating soon, it seems that this would be a good time to try and get another site up and running but I forgot how much time is needed to peoplerly run and maintain a website. 

I have also spent time cutting up firewood yesterday and may do some more this afternoon. I am not sure though because my chain is getting dull on the chainsaw and may have to wait until next weekend to do this. I cut a tree down last weekend and I have plenty of green wood but need some seasoned wood to start the fires with or I will never be able to keep the green stuff lit. I almost forgot how much work is involved in cutting up a tree then splitting the wood. My back and legs were quick to remind me. 

I still have 3 goats and 5 hens so Life Is Good


----------



## elevan (Nov 13, 2011)

I have found Internet Explorer unsatisfactory.  I either use Mozilla Firefox  or Google Chrome .  Both can be downloaded for free and make life on the internet so much happier.


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 13, 2011)

I have FF and get the same results. I downloaded Chrome and ran it a couple times but thought it was slower than IE IMO.


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving SimplyNewt


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------

